# Post deletion



## xenobug (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi,

I need a moderator to contact me about a post I need to delete in the ad section. Sorry I couldn't figure out how to contact you.

Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2006)

Only admin can delete posts in the classifieds for some reason. So I can't delete that one. Just PM "admin"


----------



## Ian (Jul 17, 2006)

Yea, I might contact him bout that? Sometimes annoying when there are multiple posts!


----------

